# Steam: Login-Probleme in Deutschland - Server sind nicht erreichbar, Offline-Modus nicht verfügbar



## TheKhoaNguyen (19. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Login-Probleme in Deutschland - Server sind nicht erreichbar, Offline-Modus nicht verfügbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Login-Probleme in Deutschland - Server sind nicht erreichbar, Offline-Modus nicht verfügbar


----------



## CyberBone (19. April 2012)

Im moment funktioniert es problemlos bei mir die Software "Hotspot shield" anzuwerfen und Steam zu starten.

Sobald ich in Steam online bin, beende ich das VPN von Hotspot Shield, bin im normalen deutschen store und kann ohne probleme alles online und offline spielen.


----------



## marzipanmann (19. April 2012)

Mist Steam !! Aber erstmal alles schön auf den User schieben...
Als Entschuldigung, müsste Steam uns Usern jetzt ein Spiel geben  aber der Geiz ist ja sooo gross.


----------



## igohla (19. April 2012)

Bei so einer Plattform darf es nicht vorkommen.... Man hat ja nicht nur ein Spiel drüber am laufen....... Zumindest der Offlinemodus müsste verfügbar sein, aber so, wtf...


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

allso ich habe das seit 1uhr gestern nacht.aber das mit den hotspot shield würd ich lassen, ich auf jeden fall lass das habe kein bock auf eine sperre.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Auch wenn ich Steam nutze, sieht man doch an solchen Sachen leider wieder sehr schön, wie nachteilig das Ganze ist, wenn man sich in diverse Abhängigkeiten(Accountbindung oder Internetzwang) begibt.
Ich hab mir z.B. heute Civilization 5 gekauft und kann es jetzt nicht mal installieren


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2012)

Ich hab es jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber was passiert denn, wenn man sich vom Netz abstöpselt und Steam startet?
Wurde da nicht immer eine Option für den Offline-Modus angezeigt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber was passiert denn, wenn man sich vom Netz abstöpselt und Steam startet?
> Wurde da nicht immer eine Option für den Offline-Modus angezeigt?



Eine gute Idee, ich werds gleich mal testen und zieh bei mir mal das Internetkabel.

_Edit_: Nee, da tut sich bei mir auch nichts.


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee, ich werds gleich mal testen und zieh bei mir mal das Internetkabel.


 Nein, das ist es ja gerade: Das geht nicht.
Macht es so, wie CyberBone geschrieben hat, dadurch daddel ich schon seit Stunden.


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2012)

So sah die Geschichte glaub ich aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde es auch mal testen, aber erst heute Abend, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

teste das mal mom


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Liest hier auch wer, was ich schreibe?


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (19. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber was passiert denn, wenn man sich vom Netz abstöpselt und Steam startet?
> Wurde da nicht immer eine Option für den Offline-Modus angezeigt?


 
Genau das schlug im Redaktionstest wie beschrieben fehl. 

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

das geht nicht mehr


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2012)

Welche Meldung kommt denn anstelle der von mir gezeigten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Bisher war ich nie gegen Steam und schätze sogar die Vorteile, aber dass man nicht mal offline reinkommt (die Spiele sind ja dann schließlich erwiesenermaßen mal aktiviert worden) ist schon echt eine Sauerei. 

Aktuell zocke ich als nicht-Steamspiele nur Rayman und PES, und da mein AKku von meinem Wireless-Gamepad leer war, wollte ich Shogun oder Skyrim spielen - aber Pustekuchen...


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Ich schreibe es jetzt nochmal (aber zum letzten Mal):
CyberBone hat im ersten Posting schon das Work-Around geschrieben und ich in einem anderen Thread.

Ihr könnt Zocken mit Hilfe von Hot Spot Shield Hotspot Shield - Download - CHIP Online
Es ist einfach und geht schnell. Wenn ihr wirklich zocken wollt.


----------



## Karaca (19. April 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> allso ich habe das seit 1uhr gestern nacht.aber das mit den hotspot shield würd ich lassen, ich auf jeden fall lass das habe kein bock auf eine sperre.


 

Hi,

kenn mich nicht so aus aber wieso Sperre? Ich habs jetzt auch mit dem Shield angeworfen. 


Gruss,

Karaca


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

keine verbindung zum steam server der offline modus ist zu zeit nicht verfügbar und so weiter halt


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

Karaca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kenn mich nicht so aus aber wieso Sperre? Ich habs jetzt auch mit dem Shield angeworfen.
> 
> ...


 

das geht gegen das AGB von steam allso mir ist das zu heiss


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Karaca schrieb:


> kenn mich nicht so aus aber wieso Sperre? Ich habs jetzt auch mit dem Shield angeworfen.


Ich wüsste auch nicht was dagegen spricht. Steam wird eher froh sein, wenn die nicht allzu viel Stress wegen der Sache bekommen. 
Aber wenn mir jemand vorlegen kann, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, editiere ich meine vorherigen Postings.

EDIT:


> das geht gegen das AGB von steam allso mir ist das zu heiss


Könntest du die Stelle bitte verlinken/quoten? Thx


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2012)

Was mich dann darüber hinaus interessieren würde. Wie entscheidet Steam, welches Fenster bei fehlender Verbindung aufploppt? Das von mir gepostete (mit Möglichkeit zum Offline-Modus), oder eins der anderen.


----------



## Luckystar11 (19. April 2012)

Das ist die schei.... an den ganzen steam origin usw mist. Wollt heut Wargame zocken, nix da. Hoffentlich wird dieser Blödsinn bald abgeschaft (zunnindest dieser Online Zwang). Ein schutz vor Kopieren ist das sowieso nicht!!!!!!!


----------



## makke12345 (19. April 2012)

Ich würde Hotspot Shield nicht nutzen da das ein öffentlicher VPN ist und eure Daten futsch sein könne.

Nutzt lieber FLYVPN zB. der kostet zwar aber ist privat.


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

Fehler beim Anmelden. - Page 2 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (19. April 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern Kingdoms of Amalur Complete geholt und jetzt sowas 
Voll unfair.
Hoffe mal das es bald wieder geht.


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2012)

Komisch ist aber doch, dass man von der Schweiz (Österreich?) reinkommt.
Was für ein Fehler ist denn das? Für mich als PC-Laie nicht ganz verständlich oO


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Fehler beim Anmelden. - Page 2 - Steam Users' Forums


Also das ist aber nicht die AGB, sondern ein Forum-Thread. Da schreiben einige, es geht in Ordnung und einige schreiben es kann zur temporären Sperrung führen. Da ist nichts Klares herauszulesen.



> Komisch ist aber doch, dass man von der Schweiz (Österreich?) reinkommt.
> Was für ein Fehler ist denn das? Für mich als PC-Laie nicht ganz verständlich oO


Ist halt irgendein Problem mit deutschen Netzwerkadressen würde ich sagen. Details kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen. 
Irgendwas mit der Adress-Auflösung evtl.


----------



## Karaca (19. April 2012)

Jetzt mal doof gefragt. 

Was bewerktstelligt das Programm überhaupt?


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Karaca schrieb:


> Jetzt mal doof gefragt.
> 
> Was bewerktstelligt das Programm überhaupt?


Hot Spot Shield? 
Laienhaft erklärt (bin auch eher Laie): Das Programm gaukelt Steam vor, dass du dich in einem US-Amerikanischen Netzwerk befindest. Du verbindest dich über einen Server der in den USA steht auf Steam..quasi über einen Umweg. Du musst bedenken, dass Hot Spot Shield solange es aktiviert ist, deinen Datenverkehr überwachen kann. Aber ich hbae Steam nur damit gestartet und Hot Spot Shield danach sofort wieder beendet. 

Aber da die Rechtslage scheinbar nicht ganz klar ist, möchte ich lieber doch keine eindutige Empfehlung aussprechen. Ich weiß nur, dass es verdammt viele nutzen.^^


----------



## CyberBone (19. April 2012)

Karaca schrieb:


> Jetzt mal doof gefragt.
> 
> Was bewerktstelligt das Programm überhaupt?



Das problem liegt bei Steam zur Zeit daran, dass scheinbar die deutschen Log-In server down sind. Mit Hilfe von Hotspot-Shield, welches jeder auf eigene Gefahr bitte nuzten soll, gaukelt es steam vor, dass du eine US-IP hast und kannst dich damit problemlos einloggen.

Nach dem einloggen würde ich die Software jedoch deaktivieren, was mit 2 klicks getan ist und du kannst mit deiner deutschen IP durch den store surfen.


----------



## N7ghty (19. April 2012)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Kingdoms of Amalur Complete geholt und jetzt sowas
> Voll unfair.
> Hoffe mal das es bald wieder geht.


 Ich wurde gestern abend zur Dota 2 Beta eingeladen. Was soll ich da jetzt sagen?


----------



## Karaca (19. April 2012)

Alles klar  


Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

allso in der steam AGB  steht das auf jeden fall drine das mann kein vpn nützen darf.kannste ja mal lesen ich lasse es und fertig was die andern machen ist mir egal


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Ich möchte nochmal klar stellen, dass CyberBone und ich KEINE Klone sind!



EDIT:


> allso in der steam AGB steht das auf jeden fall drine das mann kein vpn nützen darf.kannste ja mal lesen ich lasse es und fertig was die andern machen ist mir egal


Ich glaube dir das ja. ICh hatte dich ja nur um eine Auszug oder einen Link gebeten, damit ich mir das nicht selbst raussuchen muss. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du das parat hast oder zumindest ungefähr weißt wo das steht, da du darüber ja scheinbar bescheid weißt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

klar ihr seit dann mal 2min in der usa und dann wieder in deutschland ist klar dann würden die ja alle sich ihre game so kaufen ich weiß´auf jeden fall das es gen das agb geht und das reicht mir schon.naja muß jetz auch weg hoffe der misst geht später wieder


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

@Mothman bist du ja auch nicht das geht ja auch was du sagst aber halt gegen das agb

http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/german/

da steht das drin aber muß jetz erst mal weg kannst ja mal schauen so viel ist das ja nicht


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Ich werd sicher keine eventuell nicht ganz koscheren Umwege machen, nur um mich anzumelden, selbst wenn mein allerbester Freund mir versichert, dass es 100% einwandfrei ist 

allein aus Prinzip mach ich das schon nicht, denn Steam hat das Problem gefälligst zu lösen, nicht ich.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (19. April 2012)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Mist Steam !! Aber erstmal alles schön auf den User schieben...
> Als Entschuldigung, müsste Steam uns Usern jetzt ein Spiel geben  aber der Geiz ist ja sooo gross.


 
ich glaub s hackt -.-


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> @Mothman bist du ja auch nicht das geht ja auch was du sagst aber halt gegen das agb
> 
> Steam Subscriber Agreement
> 
> da steht das drin aber muß jetz erst mal weg kannst ja mal schauen so viel ist das ja nicht



Ich glaube das ist die entscheidende Stelle:


> Sie dürfen die Steam Software für Ihre privaten Zwecke nutzen, sind aber zu folgenden Handlungen ausdrücklich nicht berechtigt:[...](ii) Spielervermittlung („Matchmaking“) für Steam Software zu betreiben oder anzubieten oder die von Valve in einer beliebigen Netzwerkanwendung der Steam Software verwendeten Kommunikationsprotokolle nachzubilden oder umzuleiten, im Wege der Emulation, des Tunnelings, durch Modifikation oder Hinzufügen von Komponenten der Steam Software, Verwendung eines Unterstützungsprogramms oder einer beliebigen anderen Technologie, die derzeit bekannt oder erst zukünftig entwickelt wird,[...]



Naja, wenn man aber mal so durch die (auch offiziellen) Foren liest, schreiben auch viele, dass die das öfter machen und noch nie was passiert ist. Aber wie geschrieben: Unter der Prämisse, dass das nicht 100% sicher ist, würde ich das natürlich auch nur Leuten empfehlen, die wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Quicksilver_101 (19. April 2012)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass der Support das Problem überhaupt bemerkt und bekannt gegeben hat. Der Steam Support ist der schlechteste Support der mir bisher untergekommen ist...


----------



## ING (19. April 2012)

soweit ich weiß ist das verboten, da gabs dochmal irgendwann schon mal aufschrei weil sich die leute damit ein uncut spiel besorgen wollten und dann gesperrt wurden, oder irgendwie sowas. das es nicht im sinne von valve ist sollte aber jeden klar sein, mag sein das die hier ein auge zudrücken aber automatisierte vorgänge haben bekanntlich keine augen 

*"Offlinemodus nicht verfügbar"*
den spruch muss ich mir einrahmen, valve macht wirklich das unmögliche möglich


----------



## SnakeP (19. April 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich froh dass es an Steam liegt. Ich hatte heut schon ein wenig Bammel als nichts ging. Vor ein paar Tagen erst die Meldung von pcgames dass Malware verbreitet wurde und plötzlich ging Steam nicht mehr.
Natürlich hatte ich als ich das auf pcgames.de gelesen hatte sofort gescannt, einiges gefunden und direkt gelöscht. Selbstverständlich auch PWs geändert. Und einen Tag später, also heute, geht Steam nicht mehr, das gab Muffensausen kann ich euch sagen 
Wie Eingangs gesagt, zum Glück liegt es an Steam^^


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

ING schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist das verboten, da gabs dochmal irgendwann schon mal aufschrei weil sich die leute damit ein uncut spiel besorgen wollten und dann gesperrt wurden, oder irgendwie sowas. das es nicht im sinne von valve ist sollte aber jeden klar sein, mag sein das die hier ein auge zudrücken aber automatisierte vorgänge haben bekanntlich keine augen


Ich glaube nicht, dass sowas automatisiert ist. Für sowas gibt es normalerweise "Fraud-Teams".


----------



## marielol (19. April 2012)

Hotspotshield an, einloggen, danach wieder ausschalten..


----------



## Panta666 (19. April 2012)

Mit dem handy kann ich mich interessanter weise einloggen^^


----------



## Bonc (19. April 2012)

gut das es hotspot gibt


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums//showthread.php?t=2250954

aber ich warte da lieber mal ein tag und fertig


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2012)

ziemlich lächerlich, dass es von valve nichts zu hören und lesen gibt, abgesehen von diesem dünnen, nichtssagenden sätzchen im steam-forum.
peinlich.


----------



## Element108 (19. April 2012)

Hotspot Shield (gratis) Herunterladen und starten.  Auf Verbinden klicken, STEAM Starten und freuen^^


----------



## AWYN (19. April 2012)

Hab auch Hotspot. Ich denke bei so einem Ausnahmefall drückt Valve ein Auge zu. Sie sind immerhin Dienstleister und kommen der Erfüllung ja gerade eben nicht wirklich nach...


----------



## danthe (19. April 2012)

Funktioniert der Offlinemode auch nicht, wenn man wirklich nicht im Internet ist?


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (19. April 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich wurde gestern abend zur Dota 2 Beta eingeladen. Was soll ich da jetzt sagen?


Lol ich hab auch eine bekommen, mich interessiert Dota 2 aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. April 2012)

Dishonored Die Maske des Zorns MUHAHAHA Nice


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

Man braucht Hotspot nur zum einloggen danach kann mans ausmachen . Bin so im DE Steam eingeloggt. Scheint nur die Loginserver hier zu betreffen.Solltet ihr mal als Update nachreichen in eurer News.Ich würde allerdings erst mal nix kaufen bei Steam DE. Aber man kann alle seine Spiele so zocken auch online.

edit: Finde es aber traurig das man heutzutage solche Maßnahmen ergreifen muss um seine teuer gekauften Spiele nutzbar zu machen.Und es zeigt mir auch das meine Bibliothek nie sicher davor ist iwann plötzlich zu verschwinden.Ich habe normal nix gegen Steam aber bitte lass es nicht iwie dauerhaft mal den Bach runtergehen . Was dann an Geld flöten geht ist nicht auszumalen.


----------



## Donald1 (19. April 2012)

Ich finde es ist eien absolut Frechheit Spiele zu verkaufen die NUR mit Steam laufen, wenn die es nicht hinbekommen ihr System am laufen zu halten.


----------



## billy336 (19. April 2012)

sone kagge, grad daheim und wollte alan wake erfolge machen und jetzt läuft der mist schon seid stunden nicht...#

vielleicht können wir wenigstens auf eine nette kleine entschädigung hoffen seitens valve


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> sone kagge, grad daheim und wollte alan wake erfolge machen und jetzt läuft der mist schon seid stunden nicht...


 
Jup finde Ich auch unschön. Aber alle sagen ja Steam ist so toll. Ich benutze es zwar auch und war davon überzeugt aber nun finde Ich es einfach nur arm  von Valve das die sich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich geäussert haben.Macht einen verdammt guten Eindruck die Firma.


----------



## nali (19. April 2012)

Wem Hotspot Shield trotzdem zu heiß ist, kann ja einfach mal versuchen, die verschiedenen .exe der jeweiligen Spiele zu starten. 
Manche installierten Spiele benötigen kein Steam im Hintergrund wie z.B. Assassin's Creed, Batman Arkham Asylum, Fallout 3, Binding of Isaac, The Witcher...
Funktioniert natürlich nur mit Spielen die *nicht* mit Steam-Achievements verknüpft sind (Binding of Isaac mal ausgenommen) und auch den Steam Friends Dienst *nicht* nutzen (z.B. für Online-Gefechte wie bei DoW2 Retribution)


----------



## FirstSpock (19. April 2012)

Steam ist nicht komplett down! Scheinbar hat das mit dem Update zu tun, welches am Mittwoch abend lief. Seitdem ist Schluß bei mir. Bei manchen Freunden klappts noch und bei meinem Android-Handy auch noch!
Nun, diejenigen die jetzt über Steam maulen... Leute, ein bisschen Geduld, geht mal raus an die Frische Luft - ist auch schön  Und euer Game läuft nicht weg!


----------



## Brokensword (19. April 2012)

hauptsache es geht am 27.04 wieder


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. April 2012)

Macht mal halblang, Valve ist wohl einer der besten Publisher (allein der Support für TF2), Steam läuft normal gut und ohne Probleme und dann heult ihr rum, wenn es mal einen! Tag von 365 nicht läuft? Habt ihr keine anderen Spiele? Die sind sicher dran das zu regeln, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber gleich so nen Aufstand zu machen?


----------



## DokMuffin (19. April 2012)

Das ist der Vorgeschmack auf den Zeitpunkt wo "Steam/Origin/(insert random name)" nicht mehr gehen werden. Nichts ist für ewig. Mir persönlich graust vor diesem Zeitpunkt, aber ich war mir von Anfang an bewusst das so etwas passieren wird in der Zukunft.

Wird echt Zeit mal eine neuere Konsole zu kaufen die ohne Onlinemodus läuft


----------



## Skuttis (19. April 2012)

KLEINER TIPP AN ALLE: gebt bei google mal hotspotshield ein und euer problem ist verschwunden. xD


----------



## Neonceil (19. April 2012)

Naja wenn ich über ne Amy IP versuche reinzukommen geht es, aba so natürlich nich


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Macht mal halblang, Valve ist wohl einer der besten Publisher (allein der Support für TF2), Steam läuft normal gut und ohne Probleme und dann heult ihr rum, wenn es mal einen! Tag von 365 nicht läuft? Habt ihr keine anderen Spiele? Die sind sicher dran das zu regeln, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber gleich so nen Aufstand zu machen?


 
Wenn man seine Spiele mit so etwas schützt dann hat es gefälligst 24/7 und 365 Tage im Jahr zu gehen . Fakt.Und Valve ist ja so toll.Steam ist hier bald 24 h nicht "NORMAL" erreichbar aber Valve hält es immer noch nicht nötig sich dazu zu äussern.Da wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht das die ganzen Raubmorkopierer jetzt fein lachen dort draussen über die ehrlichen Käufer wie uns.Und die Publisher etc. sollten sich wirklich mal überlegen ob das der richtige Weg ist mit seinen zahlenden Kunden so umzugehen.
Also mach du mal halblang bitte. Danke


----------



## SnakeP (19. April 2012)

also zur Verteidigung von Valve und Steam, ich bin da seit fast 4 Jahren (glaub ich). Dies ist der erste Ausfall der Server der vorgekommen ist. Also relax guys

komisch finde ich allerdings das laut Aussagen von 3 Freunden von mir sie keine Probleme hatten sich einzuloggen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Macht mal halblang, Valve ist wohl einer der besten Publisher (allein der Support für TF2), Steam läuft normal gut und ohne Probleme und dann heult ihr rum, wenn es mal einen! Tag von 365 nicht läuft? Habt ihr keine anderen Spiele? Die sind sicher dran das zu regeln, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber gleich so nen Aufstand zu machen?


 
ich halte auch nix von übertriebenem gejammer, nur weil steam mal offline ist. 
auch ich kann mich an keine längere downtime seit 2004 erinnern.

ABER: äußern könnte sich valve schon mal dazu und zwar nicht nur irgendwo in den tiefen des steam-forums. das geht nicht!


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich halte auch nix von übertriebenem gejammer, nur weil steam mal offline ist.
> auch ich kann mich an keine längere downtime seit 2004 erinnern.


 
Du erinnerst Dich richtig.Dies ist auch die erste echte längere Downtime seit Steam Markteinführung.
Beachtlich wie ich finde.


----------



## 23Robson23 (19. April 2012)

Ich kann ja steam gut verstehen... sie haben gerade ein paar probs. aber was mich aufregt ist, das man auf ihre homepage kommt und noch nicht mal einen hinweis bekommt das da irgendwas mit den eu servern probleme gibt... warum muss ich sowas über pcgames erfahren??? was soll der scheiss? ist es zu viel erwartung das man eine simple standart mail an alle eu user heraus schickt wenn die anmeldung nicht funzt???? gerade bei steam hätte ich das erwartet... traurig traurig traurig... meiner meinung nach ein schlechter support...


----------



## heartofbart (19. April 2012)

Lustig wie die Leute hier Valve verteidigen. Dabei gibt es hier nichts zu verteidigen.

Wenn ein Publisher seine Kunden zwingt solch ein Programm installiert zu haben, dann hat er dafür zu sorgen, dass es immer möglich ist ein Game zu starten.

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich jedes Spiel auf dem neuesten Stand halten und dann auch noch manuell den Offline-Modus aktvieren muss, um die Spiele die ich bezahlt und installiert habe spielen zu können. Dass zeigt ein fundamentales Problem mit Steam. Der Offline-Modus hat sich zu aktiviern wenn keine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist. Ohne wenn und aber. Das ich zum aktivieren von Software eine Verbindung haben muss, ok. Aber nicht danach. Das ist die reinste gängelung der Kunden.


----------



## ulrich1303 (19. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich halte auch nix von übertriebenem gejammer, nur weil steam mal offline ist.
> auch ich kann mich an keine längere downtime seit 2004 erinnern.
> 
> ABER: äußern könnte sich valve schon mal dazu und zwar nicht nur irgendwo in den tiefen des steam-forums. das geht nicht!


 


jo da gebe ich dir recht...bei hats nicht geklappt...habe mir gedacht okay wenns an steam liegt werde ich es ja sofort bei denen auf der seite sehen..das tat ich nicht...dachte deshalb natürlich das problem liegt bei mir...naja..danke pcgames...


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Spiele mit so etwas schützt dann hat es gefälligst 24/7 und 365 Tage im Jahr zu gehen . Fakt.Und Valve ist ja so toll.Steam ist hier bald 24 h nicht "NORMAL" erreichbar aber Valve hält es immer noch nicht nötig sich dazu zu äussern.Da wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht das die ganzen Raubmorkopierer jetzt fein lachen dort draussen über die ehrlichen Käufer wie uns.Und die Publisher etc. sollten sich wirklich mal überlegen ob das der richtige Weg ist mit seinen zahlenden Kunden so umzugehen.
> Also mach du mal halblang bitte. Danke


 

Jetzt ningel mal nich rum nur weils mal nich geht.Da kann man ja ne Sucht vermuten wenn Du 24 h keine alternative Beschäftigung finden kannst.Und das "Mir gehts um das Prinzip" lass ich gerade weil es Steam ist und bis jetzt tadellos und Störungsfrei seit Half Life 2 funktionierte einfach nicht gelten.FAKT!


----------



## Neonceil (19. April 2012)

Habe es heute Früh im Forum gelesen auf deren Page



23Robson23 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja steam gut verstehen... sie haben gerade ein paar probs. aber was mich aufregt ist, das man auf ihre homepage kommt und noch nicht mal einen hinweis bekommt das da irgendwas mit den eu servern probleme gibt... warum muss ich sowas über pcgames erfahren??? was soll der scheiss? ist es zu viel erwartung das man eine simple standart mail an alle eu user heraus schickt wenn die anmeldung nicht funzt???? gerade bei steam hätte ich das erwartet... traurig traurig traurig... meiner meinung nach ein schlechter support...


----------



## Boba82Fett (19. April 2012)

heartofbart schrieb:


> Lustig wie die Leute hier Valve verteidigen. Dabei gibt es hier nichts zu verteidigen.
> 
> Wenn ein Publisher seine Kunden zwingt solch ein Programm installiert zu haben, dann hat er dafür zu sorgen, dass es immer möglich ist ein Game zu starten.
> 
> Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich jedes Spiel auf dem neuesten Stand halten und dann auch noch manuell den Offline-Modus aktvieren muss, um die Spiele die ich bezahlt und installiert habe spielen zu können. Dass zeigt ein fundamentales Problem mit Steam. Der Offline-Modus hat sich zu aktiviern wenn keine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist. Ohne wenn und aber. Das ich zum aktivieren von Software eine Verbindung haben muss, ok. Aber nicht danach. Das ist die reinste gängelung der Kunden.


 So seh ich das auch


----------



## ING (19. April 2012)

welchen sinn hat denn dann eigentlich dieser offline modus? ich kenn den noch aus hl2 zeiten aber wenn die steamserver noch davor geschaltet sind isser doch völliger nonsens (wie grade bewiesen wird) 



NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine anderen Spiele?


du meinst spiele ohne steam?


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

DokMuffin schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorgeschmack auf den Zeitpunkt wo "Steam/Origin/(insert random name)" nicht mehr gehen werden. Nichts ist für ewig. Mir persönlich graust vor diesem Zeitpunkt, aber ich war mir von Anfang an bewusst das so etwas passieren wird in der Zukunft.
> 
> Wird echt Zeit mal eine neuere Konsole zu kaufen die ohne Onlinemodus läuft


 

Ja na klar..........die haben bewußt vorzeitig die Server abgeschaltet weil die Welt ja sowieso bekanntlich am 21.12.´12 untergeht.
Die wollen Ihre restliche Freitzeit genießen und scheißen auf die Kunden. 

Eh, jetzt bleibt mal alle locker und zeigt mal einen Hauch Verständnis das Technik auch mal Störungen haben kann.

Kann auch mal locker sein das Ihr ne Woche ohne Strom auskommen müßt.Wasn dann?


----------



## Invisiblo (19. April 2012)

Echt blöd, dass ich die Meldung erst jetzt lese. Grad hab ich meinen großen, schweren Pc rumgetragen um zu sehen ob das Problem am Router liegt. 
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Valve das Problem schell löst.


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Jetzt ningel mal nich rum nur weils mal nich geht.Da kann man ja ne Sucht vermuten wenn Du 24 h keine alternative Beschäftigung finden kannst.Und das "Mir gehts um das Prinzip" lass ich gerade weil es Steam ist und bis jetzt tadellos und Störungsfrei seit Half Life 2 funktionierte einfach nicht gelten.FAKT!


 
Halt einfach die Füße still .Valve hat dafür zu sorgen das ihr Kopierschutz nicht am spielen hindert . Fakt
Alles andere ist einfach nicht aktzeptabel.Fakt
Wenn so etwas simples wie ein Offline Modus bei einer Softwre die seit 2004 auf dem Markt ist bei fehlender Verbindung nicht anspringt ist das einfach nur erbärmlich.Fakt
BTW. Ist es mir Scheißegal wie sie das bewerkstelligen . Fakt ist das es ihr Job ist das zu tun. 
Der absolute Hammer ist aber natürlich als Sahnehäubchen das die Kunden nicht durch den Verein Valve sondern durch Dritte von diesem Problem erfahren mussten/müssen.


----------



## Kerusame (19. April 2012)

also erstmal: ja, steam sollte im fall dass keine verbindung vorhanden ist automatisch in den offline-modus wechseln! dass man momentan seine spiele nicht mal offline spielen kann ist ein armutszeugnis...

und weg von der kritik: bei mir geht steam einwandfrei...



(..aber ich wohne in österreich *psscchhht*)


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2012)

*Is klar!*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Jetzt ningel mal nich rum nur weils mal nich geht.Da kann man ja ne Sucht vermuten wenn Du 24 h keine alternative Beschäftigung finden kannst.Und das "Mir gehts um das Prinzip" lass ich gerade weil es Steam ist und bis jetzt tadellos und Störungsfrei seit Half Life 2 funktionierte einfach nicht gelten.FAKT!



Aber sonst geht es dir gut ja?
Was ist denn bitte schön mit jemandem der die meiste Zeit nicht zocken kann, weil er nicht Mami und Papi hat die einem ein Dach geben und Kohle in den Arsch blasen, sondern viel arbeiten geht, Kinder hat und weitere Verpflichtungen?
Derjenige hat dann mal ein zwei Tage frei und möchte zocken und dann so etwas?
"Ui wir sind down, tut uns leid armes Arschloch - warte auf unbestimmte Zeit bitte, dir Trottel werden wir bestimmt nix erzählen, wann wir wieder online sind - aber wir sind voll cool und unser Boss auch voll dolle - bitte kauf noch mehr Spiele."
Die Raubkopierer lachen sich doch gerade einen Ast ab.
Bei einem ungebundenen Spiel kann man JEDERZEIT spielen und das ist das gute RECHT eines jeden Käufers - von wegen Fakt, ich glaube bei dir hakts.


----------



## McCel (19. April 2012)

Die Lösung:
http://www.chip.de/news/Steam-Keine-Verbindung-so-geht-s-wieder_55528094.html


----------



## Raptorius (19. April 2012)

Bei Heise.de habe ich eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Spieledienst-Steam-in-Deutschland-nicht-erreichbar-1543285.html


----------



## serienonkel (19. April 2012)

Ist ja nix neues bei Steam. Bei dem Dreck läuft doch nix wie es sollte.Leider sind viele Spiele nur über Steam zu erhalten. Wenn ich denn so Kommentare  lese wie von Bonkic oder NilsonNeo bekomme ich das Kotzen. Ja ich habe andere Spiele aber ich möchte jetzt ein Spiel spielen was ich nur bei Steam habe. Immerhin kann ich als Zahlender Kunde auch erwarten das die Assis bei Steam endlich mal was für ihre Kohle tun. Habe bei Steam nur Ärger. Acc wurde gehacked und wurde erst nach ca. 3 Wochen wieder frei gemacht, Server down , ect. 
Ich würde mich nicht beschweren wenn es mal richtig laufen würde aber naja Steam eben.
Mal sehen wann sie uns wieder rein lassen. Valve ist für mich das kleine EA.


----------



## wolny (19. April 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht es dir gut ja?
> Was ist denn bitte schön mit jemandem der die meiste Zeit nicht zocken kann, weil er nicht Mami und Papi hat die einem ein Dach geben und Kohle in den Arsch blasen, sondern viel arbeiten geht, Kinder hat und weitere Verpflichtungen?
> Derjenige hat dann mal ein zwei Tage frei und möchte zocken und dann so etwas?
> "Ui wir sind down, tut uns leid armes Arschloch - warte auf unbestimmte Zeit bitte, dir Trottel werden wir bestimmt nix erzählen, wann wir wieder online sind - aber wir sind voll cool und unser Boss auch voll dolle - bitte kauf noch mehr Spiele."
> ...



Dito, geht mir heute genauso.
Habe heute einen Tag frei und habe mein System heute neu aufgesetzt (neue SSD gekauft) und dann das, keine Verbindung. Bei Steam ist das schön öfter vorgekommen, für mich zu oft. Die einzigen Spiele auf die ich bei Steam angewiesen bin ist die ''Total War'' Reihe und da gab es schon so etliche Downtime seitens Steam (und ich bin kein Release-Tag Käufer).


----------



## heinz-otto (19. April 2012)

War doch klar das das irgendwann passiert. So wie viele Onlinedienst auch, wird Steam sicher auch ein interessantes Ziel für Hacker sein (und nicht nur das Steam Forum). Da lobe ich mir doch GOG. Die Spiele funktionieren auch zur Not alle offline, wenn man mal Lust drauf hat.
Das ist halt die Kehrseite der schönen neuen digitalen Welt. Wenn alles online ist, super. Aber wenns dann halt mal nicht mehr geht, ist alles weg. Von den Kunden dann zu verlangen Tools einzusetzen, die zumindest zweifelhaft sind, kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Wenn ich gerade dabei wäre ein steamgebundenes Spiel zu zocken, wäre ich jetzt auch stinksauer. Man kommt von der Arbeit heim und will kurz nur Runde daddeln, und dann geht es nicht. Oder man hat gerade ein paar Tage frei und will Arkham City durchspielen, hups Server sind gerade down. Haben die kein Backup System, was einspringt wenn der Server ausfällt?


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2012)

Ja ihr meint Hotspotshield.
Das hat aber vier (jedenfalls in meinen Augen) bedeutsame Probleme.

Erstens verstößt es gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen, bezüglich Tunneling/VPN, was wahrscheinlich in diesem einen besonderen Fall nicht so problematisch sein KÖNNTE, weil sich Valve des Problems bewußt ist und nicht auch noch nach dieser langen Downtime und dem Unmut, auch noch schlechte Presse wegen abgeschalteten Accounts - wegen Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen - einfahren.

Zweitens kann praktisch jeder in diesem Netzwerk deine Daten verfolgen, auch wenn du nur kurz einloggst und wieder aus.

Drittens funktioniert es nicht bei jedem und es greift tiefgreifend ein.

Viertens glaubt Valve dann, das die Community es schon richten wird und das probem eigentlich nix besonderes - also kann man es auch was schleifen lassen - was genau nicht der Fall sein darf.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. April 2012)

serienonkel schrieb:


> [...]NilsonNeo[...]


 NilsonNeo4 So viel Zeit muss sein 

Ist wohl Situation abhängig, hab grad anderes zum zocken, da kanns mir egal sein, wahrscheinlich würde ich mich mehr ärgern wenn ich grad ein Steam Spiel zocken wollt, aber trotzdem, so extrem wie manche würd ich es trotzdem nicht formulieren.


----------



## Watzmann2009 (19. April 2012)

Ärgerlich ist es auf jeden Fall, das man sein rechtmäßig erworbenes "Eigentum" nicht nutzen kann!
Zu ändern ist es aber leider ja sowieso nicht (es sei denn, man hört auf zu "zocken"), da die Publisher ja mit Masse zu der Plattform STEAM stehen!
Eine Frechheit bleibt auf jeden Fall der Weg, wie es die "Endverbraucher" erfahren!
Trotz alle dem, hilft es leider,leider,leider nur, zu warten und dahinzuschmoren..........................


----------



## BladeWND (19. April 2012)

Jetzt behaltet doch mal die Nerven, macht ihr keine Fehler?? Steam lief immer fehlerfrei, jetzt geht einmal etwas nicht. Eigentlich verwunderlich das nicht ab und an mal was passiert und alles so rund läuft wie es eigentlich es normal immer tut.

Ja es ist ärgerlich auch für mich, aber wie oft steht z.B. euer Auto in der Werkstatt?


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. April 2012)

Ich kann den Frust vieler Kunden durchaus verstehen, es ist absolut inakzeptabel, wenn man sich ein Spiel gekauft hat und dann nichtmal den Singleplayer spielen kann, weil irgendein Server abgeraucht ist.

Steam sollte wenigstens eigenständig in den Offlinemodus gehen und vollen Zugriff auf die installierten Spiele gewähren.
Hier kann Steam eindeutig noch von Origin lernen, denn das geht automatisch in den Offlinemodus und man kann gemütlich weiterdaddeln.

ein Glück, dass ich mir Kingdoms of Amalur in der Box gekauft habe und es komplett über Origin läuft


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Genug _Dampf_ abgelassen...


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2012)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Jetzt behaltet doch mal die Nerven, macht ihr keine Fehler?? Steam lief immer fehlerfrei, jetzt geht einmal etwas nicht. Eigentlich verwunderlich das nicht ab und an mal was passiert und alles so rund läuft wie es eigentlich es normal immer tut.
> 
> Ja es ist ärgerlich auch für mich, aber wie oft steht z.B. euer Auto in der Werkstatt?



Der Vergleich hinkt das es kracht.
Ich fang mal nicht allein schon mit all den mechanischen Teilen an und das einer meiner beiden Wagen seit 10 Jahren noch nie eine Werkstatt von innen gesehen hat, außer dem TÜV.
Zusätzlich stellt einem eine gute Werkstatt ein Ersatzauto für die Zeit, daß ich nicht brauche.
In diesem Fall muß man fragen wo das Ersatzauto bleibt - der Backupserver.
Aber das gibt es ja wahrscheinlich nicht, so knapp wirtschaftlich kalkulieren bis die Schwarte wackelt.
Außerdem wird mir die Werkstatt bei Problemen mitteilen, daß sie aus einem bestimmten näher definierten Grund länger mit dem Wagen brauchen und geben einen vorraussichtlichen Zeitpunkt an - außerdem hat man immer einen Ansprechpartner.
Valve glänzt hier gerade mit Abwesenheit.


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

Es gibt eben seit dem ganzen Always Online Wahn immer nur mehr Bananensoftware...........................

alu335: Dir kann ich in deinen ganzen Kommentaren immer nur ein SIGN geben.Vollkommen deiner Meinung.


----------



## SnakeP (19. April 2012)

in dem mittlerweile eingestellten Browsergame Fatal-Vortex gab es für solche Fälle stets das "Jammer- und Heulforum"
Wenn ich hier die Kommentare einiger lese, fällt mir dieses Forum dazu wieder ein. Einige klingen wie ein bockiges Kleinkind, andere wie man sich einen Junkie auf Entzug vorstellt.

Mich stört die Downtime auch, Geningel und Flames ändern daran aber nichts. Ich stimme jedoch den Leuten zu das der Informationsfluss stark verbesserungsbedürftig ist und der Offlinemodus automatisch bei nicht vorhandener Internetverbindung anspringen müsste.

Außerdem wäre es ratsam Valve nicht wegen dem erstmaligen Auftreten einer Downtime zu verurteilen. Viel interessanter bzw. wichtiger ist doch, ob und wenn ja welche Lehren valve aus diesem Problem zieht. Vielleicht führt ja genau dieses Problem bei Valve dazu dass sie den Offlinemodus ändern.


----------



## BladeWND (19. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genug _Dampf_ abgelassen...


 
Dafür solltest du einen auf die Schnauze bekommen :-p


----------



## tommy1977 (19. April 2012)

Und wieder mal ist bewiesen, dass mehrere solcher Plattformen wie Steam oder Origin gar nicht mal so schlecht sind. Da ich CoD heute also nicht spielen kann, schmeiß ich eben Origin an und zocke BF3. Und warum sich einige hier so aufregen, kann ich eh nicht verstehen. Wie oft war denn Steam seit seiner Scharfschaltung derart Offline? Ich kann mich an keinen Vorfall in solchem Ausmaß erinnern. Da stören mich nicht gefixte Programmierfehler in Spielen wesentlich mehr, als solche zeitbegrenzten Ausfälle. Habt ihr alle keine anderen Hobbies, als vorm Rechner abzuhängen? Macht euch mal nen schönen DVD-Abend oder schenkt der holden Weiblichkeit mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit. ;o)


----------



## tommy1977 (19. April 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt das es kracht.
> Ich fang mal nicht allein schon mit all den mechanischen Teilen an und das einer meiner beiden Wagen seit 10 Jahren noch nie eine Werkstatt von innen gesehen hat, außer dem TÜV.
> Zusätzlich stellt einem eine gute Werkstatt ein Ersatzauto für die Zeit, daß ich nicht brauche.
> In diesem Fall muß man fragen wo das Ersatzauto bleibt - der Backupserver.
> ...



Dein Auto hat zig tausende Euro gekostet -> Steam ansich ist kostenfrei. Dein Auto ist wahrscheinlich wichtig, um deinen Tagesablauf einfacher zu gestalten -> Steam ist eine SPIELEplattform und für die Freizeitgestaltung notwendig. Dein Auto besteht aus einer relativ übersichtlichen Anzahl von Teilen -> Steam hat wahrscheinlich Millionen von Codezeilen, die unter Millionen von möglichen Umständen Fehler verursachen können. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man solch eine Welle wg. einem (im endeffekt) Spielzeug machen kann. Es handelt sich hier schließlich um um ein paar Stunden und nicht um eine Woche, die das Auto unter Umständen in der Werkstatt steht, weil Teile aus Hinterlummerland von einem anderen Planeten angekarrt werden müssen.


----------



## Meckermann (19. April 2012)

Das habt ihr davon ihr Opfer. Wer sich mit Steam einlässt...


----------



## Fr3gator (19. April 2012)

An Alle die das entschuldigen und sagen ach komm schon sind die server halt mal 24h offline... seid ihr noch ganz sauber im kopf ?
wisst ihr was Bevormundung ist ?
ich hab für eine Leistung bezahlt, in dem fall sind es die games und kann sie nicht nutzen wann ich es will, diese situation ist untragbar !
Wer in der Dienstleistungsbrance arbeitet was was das bedeutet und vor allem auch was Kundesupport heißt.


----------



## storm-nrw (19. April 2012)

Ich habe mir die AGB von Steam noch nicht so genau angesehen, aber wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus. Kann man die Betreiber des Dienstes nicht irgendwie belangen?

Wenn ich jetzt an das Unternehmen denke, in dem ich arbeite, dann hätten wir ein riesen Problem, wenn wir als Dienstleister unserem Kunden sagen würden: "Öhm... ja, wir können Ihnen keine Auskunft über Ihre Daten geben und einen Zugriff bekommen Sie wieder wenn wir das Problem kennen. Bis dahin etwas geduld.".
Dann könnten wir aufgrund der Regressforderungen schonmal schauen, was wir so an liquiden Mitteln rumliegen haben.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. April 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Das habt ihr davon ihr Opfer. Wer sich mit Steam einlässt...


 
Schon der erste Satz lässt tief blicken...nur 6 Wörter und trotzdem 1 Fehler. Das war doch Absicht, oder?


----------



## tommy1977 (19. April 2012)

storm-nrw schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die AGB von Steam noch nicht so genau angesehen, aber wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus. Kann man die Betreiber des Dienstes nicht irgendwie belangen?
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt an das Unternehmen denke, in dem ich arbeite, dann hätten wir ein riesen Problem, wenn wir als Dienstleister unserem Kunden sagen würden: "Öhm... ja, wir können Ihnen keine Auskunft über Ihre Daten geben und einen Zugriff bekommen Sie wieder wenn wir das Problem kennen. Bis dahin etwas geduld.".
> Dann könnten wir aufgrund der Regressforderungen schonmal schauen, was wir so an liquiden Mitteln rumliegen haben.



Warum vergleicht hier eigentlich jeder Dödel eine Freizeitbeschäftigung mit Bussiness-Situationen? Ja, sicher haben wir alle für Spiele bezahlt, die wir momentan nicht nutzen können. Aber das sollte man wissen, wenn man Steam-Games zockt, dass dieser Dienst auch mal ausfallen kann. Wenn ich Modellflugzeug-Bastler wäre und es 2 Wochen regnet, habe ich auch hunderte Euro in mein Spielzeug gesteckt und kann es nicht nutzen. Soll ich dann Petrus verklagen? Bleibt mal locker und sucht euch ne Alternative, Steam wird schon bald wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Fr3gator (19. April 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Modellflugzeug-Bastler wäre und es 2 Wochen regnet, habe ich auch hunderte Euro in mein Spielzeug gesteckt und kann es nicht nutzen. Soll ich dann Petrus verklagen?


 
das ist dann aber "höhere Gewalt"
du bist echt cool drauf...


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

storm-nrw schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die AGB von Steam noch nicht so genau angesehen, aber wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus. Kann man die Betreiber des Dienstes nicht irgendwie belangen?


Wie willst Du das denn bemessen? Hast Du einen Stundensatz, mit dem Du "entgangenen Spielespaß" bewerten kannst? ^^ es ist ja nicht so, dass ein gekauftes Spiel für die Tonne ist, sondern es sind nur ärgerliche temporäre Probleme, die zur Zeit die Nutzung verhindern. Solang es nicht so ist, dass Du dein Spiel fast nie spielen kannst, hast Du da keine Chance. Und in letzterem Falle wäre wohl auch maximal ein Rücktrittsrecht vom Kaufvertrag des Spiels möglich.

Wenn Du zB bei Deinem Internetprovider wg eines technischen Problems nen Tag kein Internet hast, kannst Du auch nicht mit nem Schadenersatz rechnen.

Zudem musst Du erstmal die Stelle der AGB zeigen, in der ein stetiges problemloses Nutzen von Steam garantiert wird ^^ 




> Wenn ich jetzt an das Unternehmen denke, in dem ich arbeite, dann hätten wir ein riesen Problem, wenn wir als Dienstleister unserem Kunden sagen würden: "Öhm... ja, wir können Ihnen keine Auskunft über Ihre Daten geben und einen Zugriff bekommen Sie wieder wenn wir das Problem kennen. Bis dahin etwas geduld.".


 Selbst da: solange Dir kein echter Schaden entstanden ist, kannst Du da nix bekommen oder die Firma in Regress nehmen, außer vielleicht es wird ein ständiger 100%iger Zugriff zu jedem Zeitpunkt komme was wolle vertraglich garantiert  und wenn ein Schaden enstanden sein sollte, hängt es vom Verschulden und der Versicherung ab, die die Firma hat.

Aber selbst da gibt es dann auch Sonderfälle, zB wenn man nen Termin verpasst, weil der Zug zu spät kam, wirst Du maximal die Reisekosten erstattet bekommen. Ansonsten wird jeder Richter sagen, dass man bei einer Bahnreise immer mit so einem Risiko rechnen und sich alternative Reisewege hätte überlegen müssen, um sicher zu gehen, vor allem wenn es beim Termin um viel geht.


----------



## KillerBommel (19. April 2012)

immer noch nix ich kotze gleich ab. naja ab warten und tee trinken aber schon bald 24 stunden down...


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

storm-nrw schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die AGB von Steam noch nicht so genau angesehen, aber wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus. Kann man die Betreiber des Dienstes nicht irgendwie belangen?


Nein, kannst du nicht.

Aus der EULA (Steam Subscriber Agreement


> VALVE SCHLIEßT AUSDRÜCKLICH (I) JEGLICHE GARANTIE FÜR STEAM, DIE SOFTWARE UND DIE WAREN SOWIE (II) JEGLICHE VERPFLICHTUNGEN NACH COMMON LAW IM HINBLICK AUF STEAM, DIE SOFTWARE UND DIE WAREN AUS, EINSCHLIEßLICH SORGFALTSPFLICHTEN („DUTIES OF LACK OF NEGLIGENCE AND LAG OF WORKMANLIKE EFFORT“). STEAM, DIE SOFTWARE, DIE WAREN SOWIE JEGLICHE INFORMATIONEN, DIE IN VERBINDUNG DAMIT BEREIT GESTELLT WERDEN, WERDEN *OHNE MÄNGELGEWÄHR* („AS IS“) *UND NUR NACH VERFÜGBARKEIT* („AS AVAILABLE“) ANGEBOTEN, *MIT ALLEN FEHLERN* („WITH ALL FAULTS“) UND OHNE EINE WIE AUCH IMMER GEARTETE GARANTIE, WEDER AUSDRÜCKLICH NOCH KONKLUDENT,


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2012)

Tommy lies erst mal meine Beiträge bevor du sinnentleert antwortest. 
Ich habe doch schon gesagt das der Vergleich völlig falsch ist. 
Mir dann meine eigenen Aussagen die gerade das darstellen vorzuwerfen, ist doch hanebüchen.
Aber noch was zu deinen "Millionen von Codezeilen":
Wieviele Jahre gibt es schon Steam? 
Noch ein Kahr druff und dann ist es ein JAHRZEHNT. 
Da darf man ruhig von ausgehen, daß mal alle betriebsbedrohenden Bugs draußen sind, ansonsten ist die Software nix wert und gehört eingestampft - passiert oft genug n der freien Wirtschaft.

Ach und die Installation einer Gasanlage fürs Auto dauert nicht mal 48 Stunden und ist ein tiefgreifender Eingriff.
Ich gehe fast jede Wette ein, daß wenn wir Pech haben auch 48 Stunden warten dürfen bis Steam wieder läuft.
Zum rest hab ich mich schon geäußert und werde mich nicht wiederholen, wenns dich interesssiert lies nach oder laß es.


----------



## Made86 (19. April 2012)

Für alle die trotzdem zocken wollen, ladet euch das Prog. "Hotspot Shield" runter und installiert es.. danach habt ihr ne Ami IP, dann könnt ihr Steam starten und euch einloggen! Sobald ihr eingeloggt seid, schließt das Programm oder einfach die Verbindun in Hotspot Shield trennen und schon könnt ihr wieder zocken! Ihr müsst die Verbindung mit Hotspot Shield nicht trennen, is aber sehr empfehlenswert da ihr sonst eine sehr hohe Ping habt!!

Viel Spaß beim daddeln


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2012)

Fr3gator schrieb:


> das ist dann aber "höhere Gewalt"
> du bist echt cool drauf...


 
bei Blizzard gabs auch mal nen überflutetes Datacenter
Ich finde ja doch das einige echt mal die Chance nutzen sollten und anstatt sich aufzuregen besser mal an die Frische Luft gehen, sonst nutzt denen kein Steam mehr weil ihr euch kaputtgeärgert habt

Ja, es ist scheiße dass der Server nicht läuft, aber mehr in dem Punkt das man nicht automatisch in den Offlinemodus kommt
Und wie gesagt: ruhig, ein atmen, halten, halten, halten, aus atmen, anders gehts auch nicht schneller aber stressfreier


----------



## ING (19. April 2012)

wäre interessant zu wissen ob das wirklich ein server problem ist oder  ob sie das letzte update vermasselt haben. letzteres würde zumindestens  erklären warum es bei einigen noch geht. sie waren nicht online in der  zeit in der das update freigeschaltet war. für android / ios gabs  vermutlich kein update.

wenn wirklich das update schuld ist scheinen sie die betroffenden von  den servern abgehängt zu haben und arbeiten vermutlich grad fiebrig an  einer lösung ohne das die user ihr steam manuell patchen müssten, was ne  ziemliche blamage wäre. solch ein bugfixing kann aber ziemlich haarig werden, mal sehen wie lange es dauert und wann bzw. ob man sich überhaupt dazu äußert


----------



## socker-opa (19. April 2012)

Ich habe manche die Kommentare hier gelesen & konnte nur mein kopf schutteln. Wegen blödheit.

Es ist gangelei wenn Mann seine (eigentlich Eigentum) spiele nicht spielen kann weil die server down ist!!!! Es ist in mein Augen ein Armuts Zeugniss von feinsten. Das wird ich die bei Steam/Valve auch noch schriftlich mitteilen heute Abend.

An alle die das meinen die sind so clever & kein Steam Account habe & wir das einer habe durch der dreck schleift sind auch nichts besser als Steam.

Offentlichkeits arbeit gleich null & falsche Information seitens Steam kann ein zum kochen bringen, so wie ich es erfahren habe heute ist schlicht einen bodenlose frechheit.

Es geht an die PRINZIP an alle das jetzt schaden freude haben an uns das bei Steam sind. 

Wie andere vor mir schon geschrieben habe, wenigstens mussen die dafur sorgen das Mann spielen kann wenn die servers offline sind. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Wie andere vor mir schon geschrieben habe, wenigstens mussen die dafur sorgen das Mann spielen kann wenn die servers offline sind. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Ich finde man sollte die Frauen nicht ausschließen.


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2012)

Eine EULA kann auch nur solange was wert sein, solange sie keine Gesetze tangiert ODER noch keine entsprechenden Rechtstreitigkeiten betreff dieser Eulas ausgefochten wurden.
Wart mal ab bis wir alle ins Rentenalter kommen, Zeit haben und streitsüchtig - da kann sich die Spielebranche dann echt warm anziehen 

Solltest du aber so richtig AGB und EULA hörig sein Mothman, können wir gerne einen Vertarg über deine Versklavung und Frondienste, übertragbar natürlich auch auf die nächsten zehn Generationen deiner Familie aushandeln - aber bitte nicht dann vor den Kadi ziehen ahah.


----------



## DeathProof1992 (19. April 2012)

Alle die heute noch Steam verteidigen und sagen das kann ja mal passieren sind echt nicht mehr richtig. Einer Online-plattform wie Steam DARF sowas nicht passieren... und deswegen sollte man sowas wie Steam nicht auf den PC haben...auch wenn es leider schon ein "muss" ist...


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte die Frauen nicht ausschließen.


 
eindeutig, wobei ich glaube das sich nur "wahre" Männer so sehr darüber aufregen können
Vorallem, wie oft ist das jetzt passiert in letzter Zeit? Also ich würde sagen das die WoW Server länger und öfters nicht funktioniert haben als Steam


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.
> 
> Aus der EULA (Steam Subscriber Agreement


 

Wobei das mal von einem Juristen zu prüfen wäre. Mein vorhandendes Restwissen aus den Wirtschaftsrecht-Vorlesungen flüstert mir nämlich zu dass das Gesetz vor unzulässigen Klauseln gilt. Ob das hier unzulässig ist vermag ich allerdings nicht zu sagen.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Das wird ich die bei Steam/Valve auch noch schriftlich mitteilen heute Abend.



Lass es lieber, die lachen sich bei deiner Rechtschreibung/Grammatik nur kaputt.


----------



## jade48 (19. April 2012)

ich weiss schon warum ich mir meine spiele von "anderen" seiten besorge,um mir solch einen mist nicht antun zu müssen.


----------



## stawacz (19. April 2012)

ähm,,hat mal einer die kommentare zu diesem "hotspot shield" gelesen??

zitat: "sehr suspektes Programm, dieses Hotspot Shield.
Das Ding installiert Treiber, die Hardware emulieren - und die bleiben auch nach der deinstallation aktiv!
Deaktiviert man diese Treiber (oder die "Hardware" im Gerätemanager - nicht ganz einfach, weil versteckt!) ist keine Internetverbindung mehr möglich.
Alle Verbindungen laufen also grundsätzlich über HSS, ob man das nun will oder nicht - auch wenn es längst deinstalliert ist.
Die einzige Lösung ist, die Treiber per "Einstellungen > Netzwerkverbindungen > Eigenschaften > Netzwerk Tab" manuell zu deinstallieren.
Das Ding rühr ich nie wieder an!"

habs jetzt auch deinstalliert und siehe da,,der prozess läuft noch -.-


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Eine EULA kann auch nur solange was wert sein, solange sie keine Gesetze tangiert ODER noch keine entsprechenden Rechtstreitigkeiten betreff dieser Eulas ausgefochten wurden.
> Wart mal ab bis wir alle ins Rentenalter kommen, Zeit haben und streitsüchtig - da kann sich die Spielebranche dann echt warm anziehen
> 
> Solltest du aber so richtig AGB und EULA hörig sein Mothman, können wir gerne einen Vertarg über deine Versklavung und Frondienste, übertragbar natürlich auch auf die nächsten zehn Generationen deiner Familie aushandeln - aber bitte nicht dann vor den Kadi ziehen ahah.


Du kannst dich gerne mit Steam darüber streiten.

Aber deinen Witz am Ende versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Ich habe manche die Kommentare hier gelesen & konnte nur mein kopf schutteln. Wegen blödheit.
> 
> Es ist gangelei wenn Mann seine (eigentlich Eigentum) spiele nicht spielen kann weil die server down ist!!!! Es ist in mein Augen ein Armuts Zeugniss von feinsten. Das wird ich die bei Steam/Valve auch noch schriftlich mitteilen heute Abend.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht welches Steam du bisher benutzt hast, aber das die Server down sind kommt nur selten mal vor. Einher geht oft eine sehr ausführliche Stellungnahme von Valve (nicht selten von / im Namen von Gabe Newell), welche die Situation erklärt und welche Schritte dagegen unternommen wurden. Bei ner Unannehmlichkeit die ich mal mit Steam hatte, die dann über den Support behoben wurde habe ich als Entschädigung hinterher nen Gutschein für nen Valve Spiel im Steam Inventar gehabt. 

Klar nervts, und ja - der Offlinemodus gehört dringend überarbeitet. Aber ich nutze Steam sehr gern. Ich erkenne natürlich, dass die Plattform auch diverse Probleme mit sich bringt, aber aus *meiner *Sicht überwiegen die positiven Dinge. Wenn ich mal nen Abend nicht auf Steam zugreifen kann - so what. Gibt genug andere Spiele, andere Möglichkeiten seine Freizeit zu verbringen. Was anderes ist, wenn es jetzt tagelang ohne Begründung down wäre. DANN würde ich mich vllt. auch mal schriftlich an Valve wenden.

Aber wegen nen paar Stunden Downtime und ner Portion Wut im Bauch nen Brief zu schreiben und mächtig zu flamen, was soll denn das bitte bewirken?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (19. April 2012)

Bei mir ist gerade der erste Freund in Steam online gekommen. Ich selbst war nicht betroffen, da ich über Nacht vorsorglich den Virenscanner hab laufen lassen, danke PCG!


----------



## Sylabeth (19. April 2012)

Jetzt flippen die ganzen Suchtis hier aus  Hey wie wäre es mit einem Fürhjahrsputz liebe Männer ^^?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2012)

storm-nrw schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die AGB von Steam noch nicht so genau angesehen, aber wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus. Kann man die Betreiber des Dienstes nicht irgendwie belangen?


 Nein, kannst du nicht. Auch beispielsweise nicht wenn dir der Account grundlos gesperrt werden würde. Du kaufst nur die Lizenznutzung des Spieles und Valve räumt freiwillig ein, müssen sie aber nicht, diese um die 90 Tage per Account nutzbar zu machen.

Ich glaube ich habe eine neue Geschäftsidee. Eine Spiele-Box mit einem Zettel als Inhalt: "Geh besser an die frische Luft oder mach dir einen schönen Abend mit deiner Familie."

Scheint ja genügend Interessenten zu geben.


----------



## TheClayAllison (19. April 2012)

Also ich bin zwar nicht so Steam abhängig aber den einen oder anderen Titel hab ich schon drauf. Ich kann die Jenigen ganz gut verstehen die sich hier aufregen und das zu Recht! Ich nutze Steam seit SKYRIM und ich habe mich oft gefragt was passieren würde wenn STEAM ausfällt so wie jetzt. Ich finde alle Games die unter Steam verkauft werden, sollten entweder viel günstiger angeboten werden oder kein Anmelde Zwang fordern.

Früher hatte man die FREIHEIT sein Game zu zocken wann immer man wollte, heute werden wir gezwungen uns an ein Portal zu binden und uns danach zu richten. Das ist nicht richtig. Die hätten den Käufern ruhig die Wahl lassen sollen zwischen Zwang oder nicht, vielleicht mit eben weniger Möglichkeiten aber das entscheidet dann jeder für sich selbst. Darum fordere ich die Freiheit der Games, per Gesetz! Ansonsten werden wir Gamer immer weiter eingeschränkt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (19. April 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Jetzt flippen die ganzen Suchtis hier aus  Hey wie wäre es mit einem Fürhjahrsputz liebe Männer ^^?


 
Schon wieder  Hab keine Lust mehr auf Frühjahrsputz^^ Da steckt bestimmt ne Frau dahinter, die ihrem Mann zum Putzen bringen möchte. Geb´s zu, du bist schuld am Ausfall


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Jetzt flippen die ganzen Suchtis hier aus  Hey wie wäre es mit einem Fürhjahrsputz liebe Männer ^^?


 
Ok, wann kommst du vorbei?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar nicht so Steam abhängig aber den einen oder anderen Titel hab ich schon drauf. Ich kann die Jenigen ganz gut verstehen die sich hier aufregen und das zu Recht! Ich nutze Steam seit SKYRIM und ich habe mich oft gefragt was passieren würde wenn STEAM ausfällt so wie jetzt. Ich finde alle Games die unter Steam verkauft werden, sollten entweder viel günstiger angeboten werden oder kein Anmelde Zwang fordern.
> 
> Früher hatte man die FREIHEIT sein Game zu zocken wann immer man wollte, heute werden wir gezwungen uns an ein Portal zu binden und uns danach zu richten. Das ist nicht richtig. Die hätten den Käufern ruhig die Wahl lassen sollen zwischen Zwang oder nicht, vielleicht mit eben weniger Möglichkeiten aber das entscheidet dann jeder für sich selbst. Darum fordere ich die Freiheit der Games, per Gesetz! Ansonsten werden wir Gamer immer weiter eingeschränkt.



Ich hab einen sehr großen Teil meiner Sammlung auf Steam und kann jetzt nicht drauf zugreifen. Das ist schon ärgerlich, aber auch nicht der Weltuntergang wie es manche jetzt hier darstellen.Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass es eine temporäre Situation ist. 

Eine Sache die ich von Valve dennoch gerne hätte, ist endlich ein brauchbarer Offlinemodus. Wenn der integriert wäre, v.a. da eh die meisten Spiele nach Start gar nicht mehr über Steam aufs Internet zugreifen, wäre der Aufschrei längst nicht so groß.


----------



## Luuux (19. April 2012)

Ich sehe grad: ich hatte Steam noch im Tray, da ich statt herunterzufahren immer den Ruhezustand verwende. Muss mich nicht einloggen, bin noch angemeldet, könnte also spielen (wenn ich das jetzt vorhätte )


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ok, wann kommst du vorbei?


----------



## Sylabeth (19. April 2012)

@TheClayAllison hat völlig recht, sehe das genauso wie er!

Dennoch muss ich sagen, ich mag Steam sehr und für mich ist Steam die beste Plattform überhaupt und NOBODY IS PERFECT.

Es sollte schon möglich sein, seine Spiele trotz eines Ausfalls spielen zu können, denn so ist man zu sehr abhängig vom Internet!

@Sancezz1 du liegst richtig! (Womit musst du jetzt selber rausfinden ^^)

@Shadow_Man träum weiter :p ich lasse Putzen!


----------



## socker-opa (19. April 2012)

*Klar*



Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte die Frauen nicht ausschließen.


 
Okay da hast du recht!!! Lol


----------



## billy336 (19. April 2012)

leider bestätigt das von vielen vermutet. sobald die server down sind sind all die gekauften games fürn po. 

das ding hat im gegensatz zu einiger der meinungen hier 24h/tag zu funktionieren. wenn man sich schon so einen kopierschutz-dreck antun muss soll dieser auch funktionieren. das hat nix mit "nutz die zeit und geh an die frische luft" oder so shice zu tun. dass ich an die frische luft gehe wenn es nicht funktioniert braucht mir nicht irgendein neunmalkluger hier im forum zu sagen, dass weiss ich auch selber.

ich habe an die 700€ in games bei steam gesteckt und erwarte dass diese funktionieren oder sagt euer autohaus zu euch wenn euer wagen nicht anspringt: "geh mal ne runde zu fuss, das tut auch gut" ?-

der shit funktioniert schon seid ne ganze weile nicht mehr und nicht nur für ne halbe stunde. die leute die so nen geschissenen kopierschutz erfunden haben sollen auch in der lage sein ihn zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Ich habe manche die Kommentare hier gelesen & konnte nur mein kopf schutteln. Wegen blödheit.
> 
> Es ist gangelei wenn Mann seine (eigentlich Eigentum) spiele nicht spielen kann weil die server down ist!!!! Es ist in mein Augen ein Armuts Zeugniss von feinsten. Das wird ich die bei Steam/Valve auch noch schriftlich mitteilen heute Abend.
> 
> ...



Bitte bitte.........wenn man der deutschen Rechtschreibung,Satzbau und Grammatik (noch??) nicht mächtig ist, sollte man solche Postings einfach lassen.Mal ein paar Wörter falsch, ok.Mal ne komische Formulierung,passiert.Aber DAS ist einfach nur Kauderwelch.Sorry.
Hab ganz viel Aua beim lesen gehabt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man träum weiter :p ich lasse Putzen!


 
Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.Dein Profilbild suggeriert das irgendwie.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. April 2012)

Mein Steam geht wieder oO


----------



## candermind (19. April 2012)

so steam geht wieder ihr köntn weiter zocken ))


----------



## socker-opa (19. April 2012)

Ich habe so eben diese mail von Steam  Hmmmm!! Support erhalten, ich wollte es mit dir alle teilen:-




""Hello,

A staff member has replied to your question:

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten gerade an einem Update, um dieses Problem zu beheben.

Bitte schauen Sie regelmäßig unter

http://store.steampowered.com/news/

nach aktuellen Updates, Patches und Informationen.

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.""


Nicht wie ich finde gerade Vertrauens Würdig, & hat nur 10 stunden gedauert bis ich erhalten habe nach mein mail an die. Support verstehe ich anders. 

Jetzt wissen alle was Mann/Frau tun mussen. Wunderbar eh?


----------



## Sylabeth (19. April 2012)

Aber es geht nur Offline oder?


----------



## candermind (19. April 2012)

eyyy leute i nsteam is en fail ich hab einfac mal dota 2 bekommen. Ich hörte das heute viele einen key bekommen haben. Kann es sein das wege ndem steam problem einfach vielzuviele ne dota 2 beta bekommen haben?
und richtig online isses auch net
man kann net die freudne sehen


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

Geht doch wieder. Nu bekommen ja doch noch eingige Ihre tägliche Dosis.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> leider bestätigt das von vielen vermutet. sobald die server down sind sind all die gekauften games fürn po.
> 
> das ding hat im gegensatz zu einiger der meinungen hier 24h/tag zu funktionieren. wenn man sich schon so einen kopierschutz-dreck antun muss soll dieser auch funktionieren. das hat nix mit "nutz die zeit und geh an die frische luft" oder so shice zu tun. dass ich an die frische luft gehe wenn es nicht funktioniert braucht mir nicht irgendein neunmalkluger hier im forum zu sagen, dass weiss ich auch selber.
> 
> ...



Steam ist eben schon lang NICHT mehr nur ein Kopierschutz sondern eine Vertriebsplattform. Zu dem dem ist es eine rein computergestützte digitale Plattform. Das da mal was kaputt gehen kann (hardware- wie softwareseitig) ist klar und zu erwarten. Das mag ärgerlich sein, aber das weiß jeder der sich da nen Account macht.

Und um bei deiner Autometapher zu bleiben: Das Auto kann auch mal kaputt gehen und es kann tatsächlich sein, dass du gezwungen bist mal nen Tag zu Fuß zu gehen, während dein Auto in der Werkstatt steht.

P.S.: ich konnte mich übrigens grad wieder einloggen und hab zugriff auf alle meine Spiele und Friendlist


----------



## Sylabeth (19. April 2012)

bin dann mal suchten :p .....


----------



## KillerBommel (19. April 2012)

jippi geht


----------



## Neonceil (19. April 2012)

geht wieder


----------



## LordDelany (19. April 2012)

JUHUUUUU, endlich wieder der Sucht nachkommen 
Finde trotzdem dass es möglich gemacht werden sollte, Steam offline zu starten...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2012)

candermind schrieb:


> eyyy leute i nsteam is en fail ich hab einfac mal dota 2 bekommen. Ich hörte das heute viele einen key bekommen haben. Kann es sein das wege ndem steam problem einfach vielzuviele ne dota 2 beta bekommen haben?
> und richtig online isses auch net
> man kann net die freudne sehen


 
gut möglich. hab bei problemen auch schon valve gutscheine bekommen


----------



## Corsa500 (19. April 2012)

Läuft wieder!!! Zumindest bei mir und nem Kumpel, seit den letzten 5 Minuten... Also nochmal probieren


----------



## KeiteH (19. April 2012)

jo geht


----------



## Brokensword (19. April 2012)

kanns momentan net glauben, dass ich dota 2 bekommen hab ( was soll dota 2 test sein? )

vllt eine entschädigung für die de User ^^

danke Valve, des ist wirklich legender


----------



## Lotzi (19. April 2012)

Geht wieder!


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Jetzt flippen die ganzen Suchtis hier aus  Hey wie wäre es mit einem Fürhjahrsputz liebe Männer ^^?



Meine Festplatte hab ich erst gestern bereinigt ^^


 Mein Kumpel ärgert sich grad, der wollte nach nem langen Arbeitstag an sich was zocken und spielt AUSSCHLIESSLICH Call of Duty MW2 und 3, Shogun 2 und Deus Ex Human Revolution - was anderes hat der aktuell gar nicht auf dem PC


----------



## Pope (19. April 2012)

Bei allem Mitleid für die Geschädigten und der Hoffnung, dass sie bald wieder spielen können, wollte ich nur nochmal auf meine ewigen Predigten hinweisen, die viele stets belächelt haben. Der aktuelle Fall beweist, dass die Nachteile von DRM unterschätzt werden. Diejenigen die trotz nicht funktionierender STAEM-Server spielen können, hätten ohne DRM bestimmt Geld für die Spiele ausgegeben. Die Dummen sind wieder die ehrlichen Käufer. Und die meisten anderen waren wahrscheinlich mal ehrliche Käufer. Die Industrie will die Käufer in Abhängigjkeit bringen. Leider lassen sich nicht wenige darauf ein und bezahlen dann auch noch Geld dafür.
Zum Schluss schimpft die Industrie wieder über die bösen Raubkopierer, die sie allerdings zu einem bestimmt nicht unerheblichen Teil selbst geschaffen hat.


----------



## KillerBommel (19. April 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> kanns momentan net glauben, dass ich dota 2 bekommen hab ( was soll dota 2 test sein? )
> 
> vllt eine entschädigung für die de User ^^
> 
> danke Valve, des ist wirklich legender


 

wo hast du das gefunden ? will das auch haben hehe


----------



## DarthDevil (19. April 2012)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finds lustig, schade das das nicht öfter passiert, dann würde vielleicht mal genug leuten ein licht aufgehen das man so einen mist wie steam und co. nicht unterstützten sollte.


----------



## Brokensword (19. April 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> wo hast du das gefunden ? will das auch haben hehe



in meiner spieleliste
habs zufällig bemerkt weils kurz über Skyrim is (Dota 2 und Dota 2 Test) 
einfach Le gen der


----------



## BladeWND (19. April 2012)

Also Valve könnte uns doch alle einen Urlaub in den USA bezahlen, dort können wir uns auch einloggen )
Noch wer dabei?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. April 2012)

super, jetzt Steam meine gut 200 Verknüpfungen zu "Steam fremdem Spiele" gelöscht. Ich konnte über die Downtime hinwegsehen ABER DAS GEHT DEFINITIVE ZU WEIT


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> super, jetzt Steam meine gut 200 Verknüpfungen zu "Steam fremdem Spiele" gelöscht. Ich konnte über die Downtime hinwegsehen ABER DAS GEHT DEFINITIVE ZU WEIT


 
Stimmt.Bei mir auch.Hatte zwar nur 2 aber für Dich natürlich sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finds lustig, schade das das nicht öfter passiert, dann würde vielleicht mal genug leuten ein licht aufgehen das man so einen mist wie steam und co. nicht unterstützten sollte.



Opa, Du sollst doch hier nicht heimlich schreiben! husch, zurück hoch auf Dein Altenteil!


----------



## KillerBommel (19. April 2012)

und was hatten die jetz genau für ein problem ?


----------



## nali (19. April 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooo und jetzt ist die Welt wieder für alle in Ordnung... xD
Fröhliches Suchten euch!


----------



## LostHero (19. April 2012)

Dieser Umstand zeigt wieder was das Problem an "always online DRM Kacke" ist.
Gut, kann mit Steam mittlerweile gut leben, aber die Tatsache, dass man bei so einem ausfall keine Möglichkeit hat in den Offline Modus zu wechseln zeigt das Problem sehr gut...


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

Kann mir jetzt schon realer vorstellen wie die Welt aussehen würde, wenn es Beispielsweise über Wochen keinen Strom gäbe.
Chaos,Gewalt,Agression,Mord und Totschlag........


----------



## ING (19. April 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> und was hatten die jetz genau für ein problem ?


 werden wir vermutlich nie erfahren, wenn man bis jetzt keine meldung  rausgegeben hat wird man das jetzt, wo es offensichtlich wieder läuft,  erst recht nicht tun weil die verwirrung und schlechte publicity noch  größer wären.

eine downtime von 24 std. würd mich persönlich auch nicht groß stören  wenn ich keine verabredung hätte aber sone 24 std. downtime  totzuschweigen find ich nicht ohne, auch wenn jetzt hier viele steam fans versuchen die ganze sache runterzuspielen in dem sie das ganze ins lächerliche ziehen


----------



## DarthDevil (19. April 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Opa, Du sollst doch hier nicht heimlich schreiben! husch, zurück hoch auf Dein Altenteil!


 also dafür bin ich mit meinen 26 jahren noch ein wenig zu jung glaub ich


----------



## smooth1980 (19. April 2012)

Komme schon wieder nicht rein . Nix ist in Ordnung hier.


----------



## AshLambert (19. April 2012)

Muharhar!  
Ich kann mich einer gewissen Schadenfreude nicht erwehren. Willkommen zum Fussball! Das ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die zukünftige Cloud, in welcher euch nichts mehr gehört & ihr keinerlei Rechte mehr an euren Daten habt...naja ohne mich.
In der Hoffnung auf weitere Downtimes, auf das auch der Steamsekte die Augen geöffnet werden.
<-


----------



## Kinorenegade (19. April 2012)

Ach Gott.... da fällt mal Steam aus und schon kriegen alle Entzugserscheinungen. Steam fällt so selten aus (wann das letzte mal derartiges passiert ist weiß ich noch nicht einmal) und schon schreien alle nach einem Wegfall der DRM Maßnahmen. Wenn man sich zu helfen weiß (einfach mal den Ivacy Monitor nutzen) kann man trotzdem darauf zugreifen und seine Spiele zocken.


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. April 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Muharhar!
> Ich kann mich einer gewissen Schadenfreude nicht erwehren. Willkommen zum Fussball! Das ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die zukünftige Cloud, in welcher euch nichts mehr gehört & ihr keinerlei Rechte mehr an euren Daten habt...naja ohne mich.
> In der Hoffnung auf weitere Downtimes, auf das auch der Steamsekte die Augen geöffnet werden.
> <-



Grundsätzlich weiß ich was Du meinst und ich gebe Dir auch recht.Ich heiße es ebenfalls nicht gut.
Aber kann man sich diesem ganzen denn komplett entziehen? Und wenn ich sage komplett dann meine ich auch komplett.
Also kein Smartphone,Kein Facebook und und und ja zukünftig noch nichtmal einen Fernseher.
Glaube dies funktioniert nur wenn man Einsiedler wird und in irgend einem Wald minimalistisch im Einklang mit der Natur lebt.

Einige Leute sollten sich aber endlich mal daran gewöhne das die Zeiten, wo man von 5 CDs ein Spiel auf den Rechner geprügelt und dann anschließend schön unabhängig gezockt hat ein für allemal vorbei sind.
Entweder man akzeptiert das oder man hat das Nachsehen und verzichtet irgendwo.Die Frage ist nur in wie weit man verzichten will.


----------



## X3niC (19. April 2012)

Einfach mit Hotshield anmelden...:-/ Keine Probleme!


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2012)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Also Valve könnte uns doch alle einen Urlaub in den USA bezahlen, dort können wir uns auch einloggen )
> Noch wer dabei?


 
War doch einfach. Kurz mit USA-IP einloggen, offline Modus aktivieren, wieder ausloggen und aus D ganz normal im offline Modus spielen.

Ich versteg die ganzen Kiddies echt nicht. Die sollten lieber mal lernen nachzudenken wie man Probleme löst anstelle von laut rumflennen...

Ach ja, Herbs Tip: Hot Spot Shield.


----------



## heinz-otto (19. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.
> 
> Aus der EULA (Steam Subscriber Agreement


 Und im Prinzip steht da genau drin, dass man die Spiele auf Steam nicht mehr besitzt (sie sind also nicht mein Eigentum mehr), sondern man hat eigentlich nur noch eine Nutzungslizenz dafür. So lange Steam läuft und funktioniert, kann man sie spielen. Wenn das irgendwann mal nicht mehr gegeben ist (und dieser Zeitpunkt wird kommen), ist alles weg. Man könnte zwar hoffen, dass man die Spiele irgendwie digital erhält, aber ein Recht darauf hat man nicht. Das wäre dann reine Kulanz von Steam aus.


----------



## Artes (19. April 2012)

sehr schön ich kauf grundsätzlich keine steam spiele, zwar mehr weil ich einfach meine spiele nicht an einen acount binden will den eine Firma willkrlich sperren kann. aber das ist mal lustig zu sehen vorallem das auch der offlinemodus nicht geht ist schon ne frechheit. 

vielleicht kann sich PC Games ja mal zu ner etwas kritischeren berichterstadtung durchringen in der Vergangenheit wurde gerade Steam sehr unkritisch beurteilt.


----------



## LordDelany (19. April 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> kanns momentan net glauben, dass ich dota 2 bekommen hab ( was soll dota 2 test sein? )
> 
> vllt eine entschädigung für die de User ^^
> 
> danke Valve, des ist wirklich legender


 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß 

Dota 2 Test ist übrigens der Client, über den Valve die neuen Patches testet. Die Neuerungen kommen normalerweiße in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag auf den Testclient und dann in der Nacht darauf auf den normalen Client.


----------



## ING (19. April 2012)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Steam fällt so selten aus (wann das letzte mal derartiges passiert ist weiß ich noch nicht einmal) und schon schreien alle nach einem Wegfall der DRM Maßnahmen.


ist wie mit der atomenergie und allen anderen missständen in unserer welt, es muss erst was passieren bevor was passiert 



heinz-otto schrieb:


> Und im Prinzip steht da genau drin, dass man  die Spiele auf Steam nicht mehr besitzt (sie sind also nicht mein  Eigentum mehr), sondern man hat eigentlich nur noch eine Nutzungslizenz  dafür.


das war eigentlich schon immer so, nur hat man inzwischen mit solchen drm plattformen wie steam / origin einen weg geschaffen die kontrolle über das produkt auch nach dem kauf noch zu behalten.


----------



## Datamind (19. April 2012)

Und ich dachte immer das Steam, Origin, Ubilauncher usw. Dinge sind, die die Welt nicht braucht. Aber ohne diese Dinge geht rein gar nichts mehr. Da trifft es plötzlich die ganze Produktpalette, selbst der "Kunde" wird mit einer netten Fehlermeldung konfrontiert. Das nennt man also Rückschritt durch Technik


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. April 2012)

HHä hab steam den seid heut mittag an ohne probleme!Bei mir läuft es jedenfalls


----------



## mimc1 (19. April 2012)

geht doch wiede


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. April 2012)

New World Order!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

crack und weg!


----------



## Powerhero (20. April 2012)

In solchen Fällen einfach Netzwerkkabel ziehen (oder Netzwerk deaktivieren) und dann einloggen. Dann geht auch der Offline Modus wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Muharhar!
> Ich kann mich einer gewissen Schadenfreude nicht erwehren. Willkommen zum Fussball! Das ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die zukünftige Cloud, in welcher euch nichts mehr gehört & ihr keinerlei Rechte mehr an euren Daten habt...naja ohne mich.
> In der Hoffnung auf weitere Downtimes, auf das auch der Steamsekte die Augen geöffnet werden.
> <-


Ist es jetzt modisch gg. den Begriff cloud zu wettern, obwohl man augenscheinlich garnicht weiß, was damit gemeint ist? 

Dir steht es doch völlig frei selbst eine Cloud aufzusetzen und die Daten deiner Wahl, z.B. Termine, E-Mails, Kontakte *lokal* zu speichern. In Firmen ist dies seit Jahren normal, nennt sich Exchange Server.

Für Private gibt es seit einiger Zeit ein interessantes Projekt: ownCloud. Ist eine Dropbox Alternative, ist Open-Source und lässt sich lokal hosten.

Was Steam betrifft: told ya so!


----------



## bushido1983 (20. April 2012)

Geht doch...


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finds lustig, schade das das nicht öfter passiert, dann würde vielleicht mal genug leuten ein licht aufgehen das man so einen mist wie steam und co. nicht unterstützten sollte.


 
das ist eine art zirkelschluß: WENN steam nicht so zuverlässig gewesen wäre (bislang), DANN wäre steam niemals so erfolgreich geworden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage eines Noch-Nicht-Steam-Nutzers an die langjährigen Nutzer:
Wie oft kam so eine größere Störung zuletzt vor ?
Wenn der gestrige Ausfall ein extrem seltener Sonderfall ist, geht die hier austeilte Schelte doch fast schon ins künstliche Aufregen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie oft kam so eine größere Störung zuletzt vor ?



so weit ich mich erinnere: noch nie.
nutze steam seit 2004, allerdings auch bei weitem nicht täglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so weit ich mich erinnere: noch nie.
> nutze steam seit 2004, allerdings auch bei weitem nicht täglich.


Hmm... Wenn dem so ist, dass kann man Valve doch in Sachen Qualität und Service kaum schlechtreden. Ich meine: Ein (!) Ausfall in etwa 10 Jahren (oder mehr, kenn mich mit der Steam-Historie nicht so gut aus)... Das ist doch fast nix.


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage eines Noch-Nicht-Steam-Nutzers an die langjährigen Nutzer:
> Wie oft kam so eine größere Störung zuletzt vor ?
> Wenn der gestrige Ausfall ein extrem seltener Sonderfall ist, geht die hier austeilte Schelte doch fast schon ins künstliche Aufregen.


 Kann mich an keinen Ausfall in den letzten Jahren erinnern.

Was die Aufregung hier angeht, ich hab vor einigen Jahren noch WoW gespielt und selbst bei der berüchtigten WoW-Community gab es nicht ein so intensives, hasserfülltes Rumgekotze. Und man muss bedenken, da waren die Server jede Woche einmal down (regulär) und öfters mal irregulär (das lässt sich natürlich auch auf alle anderen MMOs übertragen). Noch dazu hat man monatlich für WoW bezahlt, Steam ist kostenlos (die gekauften Spiele laufen in 20 Std. Downtime ja nicht weg).

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe an dem Offline-Modus wird nochmal gearbeitet. Sonst hat er ja auch immer gut funktioniert. Zumindest die paar Mal, als ich die letzten Jahre darauf angewiesen war.
Gestern war ich leider erst spät zuhause und das Einloggen funktionierte wieder, so dass ich es nicht testen konnte.


----------



## Tiakara (20. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage eines Noch-Nicht-Steam-Nutzers an die langjährigen Nutzer:
> Wie oft kam so eine größere Störung zuletzt vor ?
> Wenn der gestrige Ausfall ein extrem seltener Sonderfall ist, geht die hier austeilte Schelte doch fast schon ins künstliche Aufregen.



Nutze Steam ebenfalls seit 2004 und das ist das erste Mal, dass ich so eine Störung miterlebe. Da ich Steam eigentlich fast täglich nutze, zumindest das Friendnetwork und die News, hätte ich eine entsprechende Störung höchst wahrscheinlich mitbekommen müssen. Habe sie gestern ja auch nur mitbekommen, weil ich die Community-Funktionen nutzen wollte und nicht weil ich spielen wollte.

@Sauerlandboy: Soweit ich weiß dürfte es Steam ungefähr seit 2003 geben. Wurde mir zumindest mal gesagt, dass die ersten deutschen Steam-Accounts ungefähr aus dieser Zeit stammen. Die Person von der ich das habe kann sich übrigens auch nicht an einen anderen Ausfall erinnern.

Edit: Und kaum gab es Probleme, schon kommt das nächste Steam-Update.^^


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt modisch gg. den Begriff cloud zu wettern, obwohl man augenscheinlich garnicht weiß, was damit gemeint ist?


 
Apple, Clouds, Google Streetview, EA, Bioware
klar ist das Hip mit irgendwelchen Halbwahrheiten oder Falschen Argumenten über Konzepte oder Firmen herzuziehen, aber das ist halt einfacher als sich über die echten Kritikpunkte dazu zu informieren
Leider ist dieses Konzept ja nur schwer vermittelbar


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kann mich an keinen Ausfall in den letzten Jahren erinnern.
> 
> Was die Aufregung hier angeht, ich hab vor einigen Jahren noch WoW gespielt und selbst bei der berüchtigten WoW-Community gab es nicht ein so intensives, hasserfülltes Rumgekotze. Und man muss bedenken, da waren die Server jede Woche einmal down (regulär) und öfters mal irregulär (das lässt sich natürlich auch auf alle anderen MMOs übertragen). Noch dazu hat man monatlich für WoW bezahlt, Steam ist kostenlos (die gekauften Spiele laufen in 20 Std. Downtime ja nicht weg).


Darum meine ich ja, dass die meisten Reaktionen arg übertrieben daherkommen, angesicht der sonst vorbildlich stabilen Laufzeit der Steam-Technik.
Die Sache mit dem Offline-Modus allerdings wäre wirklich verbesserungswürdig.

Hmm... Vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal endlich mit Steam versuchen. Mit dem Ubilauncher habe ich persönlich ja an sich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Amenonuhoko (20. April 2012)

Ich finde den support im allg. sehr gut erstrecht wenn ihr EA dagegen haltet oder andere software(nicht nur spiele) schmieden! -- kleiner lösungstipp : ladet euch hotspot runter um eure Ip zu verschleiern und so zu tuen als ob ihr aus zB den USA kommt. (Das war der Punkt in dem Artikel an ich anfing zu stutzen - ich bin gestern nacht quer durch die USA gereist mit meiner IP und jede hat funktioniert - teile der USA funktionieren nicht ?!? - wohl nur um "uns deutsche" zu beruhigen dass wir nicht die einzigen sind, sind wir aber (vielleicht doch) ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2012)

Hier sind alle Ausfälle ab dem Jahr 2009 vermerkt, habe mir aber nicht die Mühe gemacht zu schauen ob es einen ähnlichen bereits gab.
Steam Downtime Announcements - Steam Users' Forums

Das es überhaupt keine Ausfälle gab, ist natürlich nur dümmlicher Fanboy Tratsch.


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hier sind alle Ausfälle ab dem Jahr 2009   vermerkt, habe mir aber nicht die Mühe gemacht zu schauen ob es einen   ähnlichen bereits gab.
> Steam Downtime Announcements - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> Das es überhaupt keine Ausfälle gab, ist natürlich nur dümmlicher Fanboy Tratsch.


 Du hast dir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht rauszufinden, was diese "Downtime Announcements" bedeuten.
Und von daher macht es das wohl nur zu dümmlichem Anti-Fanboy Tratsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Downtimes betreffen meist Teile der Infrastruktur, Communityfunktionen, Cloud, etc.
Das betrifft dann Chat, Freundeslisten, Achievements und Co. die   temporär nicht verfügbar sind (wenn du auf die Zeiten achtest, idr nur   einige Minuten).
Das betrifft nicht das Einloggen, oder die Downloads. Wie  auch? Steam hat Unmengen Server in allen Teilen der Welt stehen.
Selbst wenn sie wollten, könnten sie nicht alle auf einmal "warten" und  es in den Announcements verkünden. Aber natürlich gibt es auch bei  diesen Funktionen machnmal Schluckauf, das bezweifelt keiner.

Ich weiß, es juckt dich immer in den Fingern wenn es um Steam geht, obwohl du es nicht benutzt.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du hast dir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht rauszufinden, was diese "Downtime Announcements" bedeuten.


 Brauche ich auch gar nicht, ich weiß hier aus dem Forum, dass es Ausfälle gab. Und der Rest ist Falsch, denn:


> *There is a known Steam login issue affecting some users in Germany.  We  are actively working on this issue and will post more information as  soon as possible.*


Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Steam Downtime Announcements


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2012)

Man macht sich also die Mühe dir zu erklären, worum es bei den von dir suggerierten ~400 Steam-Totalausfällen seit 2009 geht und wieso hier dennoch alle sagen, dass es keine Ausfälle gab und für dich ist alles falsch.

"Die Downtimes betreffen *meist* Teile der Infrastruktur, Communityfunktionen, Cloud, etc."
Natürlich stehen in dem Thread auch hin und wieder regionale Ankündigungen, alles andere habe ich bereits erklärt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das es überhaupt keine Ausfälle gab, ist natürlich nur dümmlicher Fanboy Tratsch.


 
Nein, das sind Erfahrungswerte, denn LANGE (und unangekündigte) Ausfälle gab es meines Wissens wirklich noch keine, und sehr viele Leute werden daher noch nie einen Ausfall miterlebt haben. Was bei mir ab und an vorkam war bei mir lediglich, dass Steam schon lief und dann mal "offline" ging, was aber das Spielen nicht behinderte, sondern lediglich das Erreichen von "Achievements" und den Kontakt zu Steamfreunden verhinderte.

Die Ausfälle durch meinen Internetprovider waren da schon zahlreicher, und selbst die halten sich Grenzen


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Man macht sich also die Mühe dir zu erklären, worum es bei den von dir suggerierten ~400 Steam-Totalausfällen seit 2009 geht und wieso hier dennoch alle sagen, dass es keine Ausfälle gab und für dich ist alles falsch.
> 
> "Die Downtimes betreffen *meist* Teile der Infrastruktur, Communityfunktionen, Cloud, etc."
> Natürlich stehen in dem Thread auch hin und wieder regionale Ankündigungen, alles andere habe ich bereits erklärt.


 Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben es seien Totalausfälle? Ich schrieb das alle Ausfälle vermerkt sind, nicht das alles in dem Thread Ausfälle seien.

@Herb
_Nein, das sind Erfahrungswerte, denn LANGE (und unangekündigte) Ausfälle  gab es meines Wissens wirklich noch keine, und sehr viele Leute werden  daher noch nie einen Ausfall miterlebt _

Und ich schrieb auch nirgendwo dass es lange Ausfälle bereits gab.


----------



## Peddi72 (8. August 2012)

Versuche seit Tagen Metro 2033 zu installieren aber leider kommt die oben genannte Fehlermeldung;zum kotzen !
 Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit oder Lösung das Game  zu installieren ???
Danke jetzt schon für Euere Antwort


----------

